# Moringa-tree- eat the blooms, fresh seed-pods + seeds; PURIFY H2O with powdered-seeds



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

'World's Most Useful Tree' Provides Low-Cost Water Purification Method For Developing World 


> EXCERPT - [brackets] and *bold* added -
> _ The procedure, which uses seeds from the Moringa oleifera tree, can produce [between] *90 to 99.99% bacterial reduction in previously untreated water*, and [the process] has been made free to download...
> [snip]...
> [this tree is ] *drought-resistant... yields cooking and lighting oil, soil fertilizer, [and] highly nutritious food in... its pods, leaves, seeds and flowers.* Perhaps most importantly, *its seeds can be used to purify drinking water at virtually no cost."*_
> ...


thats an amazing thing - and good on them for making it free-use! :thumbup:

much to my surprise, these trees have already arrived in the USA... 
Moringa Miracle Tree of Life

nutrient analysis of the powdered-leaves: 
Leaf Powder 


> Moringa leaf powder... gram for gram:
> * 7 times the Vitamin C of oranges
> * 4 times the Vitamin A of carrots
> * 4 times the Calcium of milk
> ...


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok whilst it sounds brilliant... i dunno but for some reason it reminds me of that latest triffids programme!


----------

